# Vergleich zwischen Lenze und BoschRexroth



## KreuzBube (15 März 2010)

Hallo,
wir setzen bei unseren Anlagen fast immer BoschRexroth Antriebsregler ein und sind damit auch sehr zufrieden. Dennoch muss man ja ab und an mal schauen, was kosten und können die anderen Hersteller. Man sagte mir, dass Lenze gute Antriebsregler und Motoren anbieten und das zu einem relativ günstigen Preis.
Ich kann da leider nichts zu sagen, weil ich keine Erfahrung mit Lenze habe.
Ich würde nun z.B. gerne ein aktuelles Angebot von BoschRexroth anfordern und dann etwas vergleichbares von Lenze. Da fängt es aber auch schon an. Was ist miteinander vergleichbar? Also einmal Motor mit dazugehörigem Leistungsteil von Regler. Es muss ja sehr ähnlich sein um wirklich vergleichen zu können.

Also hätte ich so gesehen drei Fragen:

Habt Ihr auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Lenze eine gute, günstige Alternative zu BoschRexroth ist?
Könnte jemand einen Vorschlag machen, welche Typen vergleichbar sind?
Wie gut kommt man mit der Inbetriebnahme bei Lenze klar?
 
Ich weiß ich muss mich intensiver mit diesem Thema beschäftigen. Aber aus Zeitmangel wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine Einstiegshilfe.


----------



## offliner (15 März 2010)

Hilfreicher wäre es, wenn Du schreiben würdest, ewas Du machen möchtest. Gibt ja auch noch SEW, Siemens, Schneider,...


----------



## KreuzBube (15 März 2010)

Ich möchte schnell und präzise positionieren. Z.B. auch Fräsbearbeitungen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 März 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn du bei Lenze einfach deren Alternative zu dem aktuell von dir eingesetzten Regler anfragst ...?


----------



## Martin L. (15 März 2010)

Hallo Kreuz_Bube,

wir setzen von Bosch-Rexroth Servoregler Typen HMS01 + HMD01 ein, sind
super mit der Indraworks Software zu parametrieren und zu testen.

Nutze auch Simodrive und Sinamics von Siemens, in Verbindung mit der
"geliebten" STARTER-Software.

Wir sind vom Service super mit Bosch-Rexroth zufrieden, auch nach Jahren arbeiten die Servoregler und MSK-Motore.

Habe selbst von Lenze Frequenzumrichter und auch Servoregler eingesetzt,
finde aber die Software von Bosch-Rexroth wesentlich logischer aufgebaut.

Vor kurzen sah ich auch in einem KUKA-Roboter Lenze Servoregler, aber mit
einem KUKA-Logo drauf!!


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2010)

Martin L. schrieb:


> wir setzen von Bosch-Rexroth Servoregler Typen HMS01 + HMD01 ein, sind
> super mit der Indraworks Software zu parametrieren und zu testen.



Mich würde interessieren, wie du die mit Indraworks testest. Hat sich da etwa etwas getan?


----------



## Martin L. (15 März 2010)

Hallo Ralle,

In Indraworks unter Optimierung/Inbetriebnahme die Sollwertbox oder
Easy-StartUp-Modus wählen, man kann da Betriebsart, Rampen, Geschwindigkeit, Position etc. vorgeben.
Kenne keine Software am Markt die mehr Möglichkeiten offeriert.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2010)

Hm, ich hab wohl noch ne alte Version, Offline geht schon nicht einmal das Einsehen der Parameter, geschweige denn, daß ich Optimieren/Inbetriebnahme als Entrag finde. 

Wie siehst du dir die Parameter an, wenn du nicht Online am Antrieb bist?

PS: Ich versuche Offline hier in diesem Indraworks ein paar Daten zu lesen und bekomm gleich wieder nen dicken Hals bei dieser Dreckssoftware, wie kannst du sowas als gut und hervorragend bezeichnen??? Die Servos finde ich ganz in Ordnung, aber die Software ... Ok, ich hab nicht die neueste Version, hoffen wir mal, daß Bosch-Rexroth hier etwas geändert hat.


----------



## Martin L. (15 März 2010)

Hallo Ralle,

PS: Ich versuche Offline hier in diesem Indraworks ein paar Daten zu lesen und bekomm gleich wieder nen dicken Hals bei dieser Dreckssoftware, wie kannst du sowas als gut und hervorragend bezeichnen??? Die Servos finde ich ganz in Ordnung, aber die Software ... Ok, ich hab nicht die neueste Version, hoffen wir mal, daß Bosch-Rexroth hier etwas geändert hat.[/QUOTE]

na ja zu deiner Äußerung über die tolle Indraworks Software!!!!
              Hier ein paar Tips. Dass auch du damit Spaß bekommst!!!

1.  Exportiere deine Parametersätze, so hast du auch offline die      
     Möglichkeit sie zu importieren und offline zu bearbeiten.
2.  Nutze bitte die gute Hilfefunktion innerhalb der Software
     einfach rechte Maustaste in jedem Fenster möglich.
3.  Habe mir schon vor Jahren angewöhnt, bei neuer Software
     eine Schulung zu bekommen, oder die Hotline zu löchern.

FAZIT.  Die Software ist wesentlich besser als STARTER oder die SEW
           Movitools/Movistudio.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2010)

Martin L. schrieb:


> 1.  Exportiere deine Parametersätze, so hast du auch offline die
> Möglichkeit sie zu importieren und offline zu bearbeiten.



Das geht nur Online und ist sowas von schwachsinnig, da ja die Parameter normalerweise eh im Projekt sind, also sollte das auch komplett ohne Export/Import gehen. Da ich ein Projekt in die Hand gedrückt bekam, und keine *.par-Datei frage ich mich, wie das nun gehen soll?

Es stimmt es gibt noch schlechtere Software, aber von wirklich guter Software zu reden ist ein echter Witz! 



Martin L. schrieb:


> 2.  Nutze bitte die gute Hilfefunktion innerhalb der Software
> einfach rechte Maustaste in jedem Fenster möglich.



Geht ja nicht, wenn man gar nicht erst in die Fenster reinkommt, da alles ausgegraut ist, man nicht an der Maschine ist und nichts zum importieren hat.



Martin L. schrieb:


> 3. Habe mir schon vor Jahren angewöhnt, bei neuer Software
> eine Schulung zu bekommen



Schön, toll, hast du sowas schon mal selbst gezahlt?

Aber ok, ich will das nicht so breittreten, jeder der das nutzt, sollte sich sein Bild selbst machen.


----------



## KreuzBube (16 März 2010)

Also ich komme mit Indraworks gut zurecht, aber habe keine Vergleiche zu anderen Systemen. Offline muss man sich die Dateien halt im normalen Editor angucken.
Mein Fragen gehen hier unter.
Das ist mein Thema ;-).
Wer findet Lenze gut?
;-)


----------



## KreuzBube (18 März 2010)

Mhhh, O.K.,
also niamend mag Lenze. Ist auch´ne Aussage.


----------



## moeins (19 März 2010)

Wir nutzen Siemens Sinamics. Hauptsächlich wegen der guten Integration in Step7.
Die Hotline habe ich sehr oft gelöchert und mittlerweile einen Kurs (DCC) besucht.
Die Möglichkeiten dank DCC sind enorm, wem eine eine Abarbeitung von 1ms reicht ist damit gut bedient und benötigt dafür keine externe SPS. 
Kenne auch Lenze, aber deren Software ist leider auch nicht besser als das viel gerügte "Starter" von Siemens.


----------



## Knaller (18 April 2010)

*Indraworks*

Indraworks gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen.

Indraworks für Antriebe  in den Versionen
D      online Offline    Lieferung mit Antrieb 
DS    nur online         Download Internet  kostenlos
MLD  Online Offline    interne SPS  mit Simulation    kostenpflichtig  ( aber was macht der Verkäufer des Vertrauens  ??  fragen                   kost nix

)))

Es gibt noch Varianten  für Motionsteuerung MLC  (Version 7)
Antrieb Version 9
MTX Version 7, 9 oder 10      8 gibt es nicht ;-)))



Bei D und MLD kann Offline gearbeitet werden.    

1.  Offline  Projekt erstellen Achsen hinzufügen und komplett parametrieren. alles möglich.

2 Online Achsen über verschiedene Kommunkations wege einlesen.  Seriell Ethernet Profibus usw.
Dann wichtig Daten für Offlinesimulation speichern.   rechte Maustaste kann ich da nur emfphelen.

Ansonsten ruft die Hotline an 09352 405060   da wird man geholfen.

Ansonsten Internet   

mfg Knaller


----------

